# Urban Farming: Where knowledge Grows on Trees



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Very Cool! Thanks for the link. It is a great concept for people to grow vegetables and "small" animals such as chickens or bees in the back yards or even rooftops. I grew up in a suburb doing just that!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know the context of the entire piece. I did have some interesting conversations with the photographer...he had been traveling through several countries looking at urban farming...and what he found (and what I see) was there was no real economically viable way to 'go off the grid' food wise in the city...land is too valuable.

We talked about the symbolic value of growing a few tomatoes, the ritualistic value of consuming food that one has produced in one's own environment, the educational value to learn (and appreciate) what it takes to produce real food, and (in the case of the bees) the appreciation of the essential 'wildness of nature' in the city.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

deknow said:


> We talked about the symbolic value of growing a few tomatoes, the ritualistic value of consuming food that one has produced in one's own environment, the educational value to learn (and appreciate) what it takes to produce real food, and (in the case of the bees) the appreciation of the essential 'wildness of nature' in the city.


I think this is key! When we interact with non-beekeepers many simply want to learn about what we do as beekeepers and what they can do to help. By understanding and appreciating, we all benefit...


----------

